# Mold problem in rented apartment



## LolaK (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,

I am posting here to find out if someone had a similar problem or if someone can offer an advice 
My family have rented an apartment for 11 month period
At the beginning of the 10th month we have noticed a lot of black mold developed on the ceililng (its an attic apartment)
All three of us (including a child) were very sick for the past 2-3 weeks, and we could not understand why until we saw the mold problem. My asthma got out of control and I had to buy expensive medicine.

We have contacted property manager and he promised to fix this problem within 1 week. Since our contract had only 2 months left anyway, we started looking for a new apartment. We found new apartment and moved out in 20-s of February, carrying lots of extra expenses because we were not prepared to move finance-wise. By the time we have moved nothing was done to the mold problem by landlord.

Now landlord is requesting a payment for the Februrary, which we have not made because of this whole situation.
Is this payment request fair and should be honored? Anybody had a similar situation and may be can offer us a piece of advice? Or may be we should talk to the lawyer?

Thank you in advance for your comments.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents had the same problem and their landlord refused to fix it (he was English). In the end they had to fix the problem themselves and it isnt too difficult. Clean off the mold with bleach and then buy, from a ferreteria, a sealant white paint. It is very effective and will help to reduce this problem. The issue with Spanish landlords (and English in my parents case) is that they often dont give a sh%t because the problem disappears in the summer when everything dries out. Nevertheless you are completely within your rights to have the landlord carry out the repairs. My advice would be to do it yourself as you might have to wait a long time if you have a landlord who isnt interested. Our landlord couldnt be different; any issues and they are seen to within a day or two; and he is Spanish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In the time we were in Spain, we rented four different properties and each one suffered from mold, one was so bad that we moved out and the whole of one wall had to be rebuilt. We didnt pay the last months rent, but then they didnt give us our deposit back - we certainly wouldnt have used the mold issue particularly as it seems to be so common in the winter months. Its to do with the way Spanish houses are built I believe.

We're now renting a place in a different area and - yep, theres mold and flaking paint on one wall!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Bad building methods plus if your using bottled gas or paraffin for heating as they are throwing moisture into the air every second they are running. You only need use a very dilute bleach mix to clean the walls.


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

You did the absolute right thing by moving out. Your health is more important than money. Black mold is very dangerous because you breath in the spores it's especially dangerous for children or as in your case someone with asthma. I didn't realise though you could get symptoms so quickly, which just goes to show how dangerous it is.
Personally, I think you are right in refusing to pay since you incurred so many extra expenses. Perhaps you could make a copy of your receipts and show the ex-landlord so is aware of the additional costs to you. It may be he was aware of the mold problems from before, if so, he should not have rented out to a family, esp. with small children.


----------

